
Show HN: Find quality startup jobs in other countries - alexkehr
http://www.nativedock.com/
======
qnnlu
There should be an option to report posts like this; it is just a cheap way to
gather emails for spam..

~~~
alexkehr
No spam here... we don't even send a thank you email when you join the site.
We're about to be live in a week or so, and are just creating our pre-launch
list. If you have no interest, simply don't opt-in for more info :)

------
foldr
How can the quote form "Ryan" be real when this hasn't even launched yet?

~~~
alexkehr
That was a page variation that should have no longer been live. Should be off
now. Thanks for pointing that out.

